# Rear light on Fiat Ducato not working



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

The rear light on the passenger side is not working. Indicators and reverse lights do.
I have replaced bulb and had multimeter on it.
The multimeter shows no voltage at the connector on the relevant pins so looks like a wiring failure but I can't see where the wires go.
It is a 53 Ducato. Does anyone know where the cables go please?

Thanks
Karl


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

Karl, I had an 02 Ducato with an intermittent fault, also on the nearside.

I rewired the whole thing, after stripping the light unit down and finding corrosion galore inside.

This was about two years ago, so not exactly fresh in my mind, but it was a very basic unit as I recall, just requiring a couple of screws removing to split it.

Edit - sorry, having reread your post I'm guessing you're heading in the other direction - away from the light unit.


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

You could always take a feed from the offside unit to save time.


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

gromett said:


> The rear light on the passenger side is not working. Indicators and reverse lights do.
> I have replaced bulb and had multimeter on it.
> The multimeter shows no voltage at the connector on the relevant pins so looks like a wiring failure but I can't see where the wires go.
> It is a 53 Ducato. Does anyone know where the cables go please?
> ...


I had a '54' reg Ducato which had a similar problem last summer. It was the indicator light rather than side light. New bulb didn't sort it, so dismantled all the electrical joints in the fitting, and found them well corroded. Judicious use of emery paper, a cardboard nail file, and some light oil and it was all sorted.

Interestingly, at first glance the joints looked OK and I didn't think that was the problem.

I reckon they must be prone to getting water or at least moisture into them and and after some corrosion has occurred as a result... hey presto no electrical current.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

I have checked the unit out. Removed the plug in cable and tested for 12v from the cable. There isn't any.
It's not the unit itself I am pretty certain of that. There is a break in the cable somewhere between the end connector and the fuse box 

Kar


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

My 07 Ducato has just developed an intermittent fault on passenger side rear light. Bulb is ok (swopped with drivers side) and works fine when braking but not when headlights are on.


----------

